# Mein Computer taugt nicht mehr für WoW seit 3.0.2



## Numara (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte schon im offiziellen Forum mein Problem geschildert jedoch ohne eine Antwort zu bekommen.
Da dacht ich mir, vielleicht kennen sich die Buffed-Leute ja aus;-)

Na jedenfalls lief WoW vor dem besagten Patch 3.0.2 auf folgendem System mit absolut vollen Details flüssig:

3700+ Singlecore AMD
7900GT 256 MB Geforce
1GB RAM
Windows XP SP2

Dann kam der Patch und ich konnte nicht mehr auf vollen Details zocken, logisch weil Hardwareanforderungen sind gestiegen.

Okay dacht mich mir, holste dir ein neues Board und 2 GB RAM mit einem X26000+
Gesagt getan, aber Game ruckelt nach wie vor.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, jedenfalls hab ich nun einen neuen preiswerten PC, auf dem WAR auf höchsten Details gut spielbar ist.
Windows Vista, 3GB RAM, HD 3650 (512M und einen Phenom 8600. WAR läuft darauf.

Aber WoW bzw. WotLk läuft auf diesem System garnet Null! Also ich muss alle Details raus und selbst dann hab ich bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 fiese und nervige Ruckler.
Ich kann erst flüssig spielen, wenn ich auf 800x600 alle Details rausmache.

Meine Grafikkarte ist wirklich nicht der Hit aber das man kaum noch spielen kann?

Und bevor ich mir ein neues Abo hole, muss ich erst wissen worans liegt.


----------



## Lassart (5. Dezember 2008)

also so derbe probleme hab ich net, aber auch mir ist der gesunde Leistungshunger von WoW seit 3.0.2 auch aufgefallen und das bei nem Rechner auf dem Far Cry 2 auf Hoch läuft...Erklärung bitte!?


----------



## Duni (5. Dezember 2008)

Denke mal es liegt an SP2, Blizz meinte, dass sie keine Garantie geben könnten, dass Wotlk unter SP2 läuft und man besser SP3 haben sollte. (Bei XP, bei Vista weiß ich das grad selber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Numara (5. Dezember 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Denke mal es liegt an SP2, Blizz meinte, dass sie keine Garantie geben könnten, dass Wotlk unter SP2 läuft und man besser SP3 haben sollte. (Bei XP, bei Vista weiß ich das grad selber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm vergessen zu sagen, ich hatte natürlich SP3 installiert. Auch Sacred 2 wegen. Welches auf meinem System prima flutscht.
Das neue Tombraider läuft auch akzeptabel nur net WoW.


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2008)

_Eingabeverzögerung hast du aber ausgestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## etmundi (6. Dezember 2008)

WOW ist sehr speicherhungrig geworden.

evtl liegt es daran.


----------



## Lassart (6. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> WOW ist sehr speicherhungrig geworden.
> 
> evtl liegt es daran.



Arbeitsspeicher? Naja das kann in meinem Fall net sein, dass der mir "nur" 25 FPS gibt bei 4 GB DDR2 RAM (3,5 Aktiv weil XP)


----------



## CaptainZer0 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde meinen Arbeitsspeicher mit diesen Prozessor nicht aufrüstung, weil ich gehört habe du brauchst einen Dual Core, um mehr Arbeitsspeicher ausnutzen zu können. Also wäre es nur Vergeudung, falls sich damit nichts ändern würde.


----------



## Sutosal (6. Dezember 2008)

In WoW ist eine neue Technik eingebaut worden: Phasing.
das ist sozusagen deine eigene kleine Progressabhängige Instanz, in der du aber ganz normal mit den anderen agieren kannst. Beispiel: der Geißelevent in der Drachenöde  (mehr sag ich nicht wegen Spoilergefahr).
Das saugt ganz gewaltig an den Ressourcen. Ich zB hab nen e6750, 2 gig Ram und ne 9800GTX+ und es ruckelt immer noch, obwohl die Systemauslastung nicht mal bei 50% ist.
Ich sag mal: nicht verzagen, ich gehe davon aus, dass Blizz noch nachbessern wird, da ihnen das Problem bei der Ticketflut (ich selber schreibe fleissig^^) sicherlich nicht verborgen geblieben ist.

Hoffe, ich konnte wenigstens ein wenig helfen bzw, für Klarheit sorgen.

MfG

Sutosal


----------



## Firom (6. Dezember 2008)

Meine Güte, langsam nervts echt... eine Hälfte heult rum, dass ein nagelneues Spiel nicht ordentlich auf ihrem 5 Jahre alten Rechner läuft, ein Viertel heult, weil Wotlk nicht auf ihrem imba-Rechner läuft (Hinweis: Imba ist nichts positives!) und das restliche Viertel hat mehr Fragezeichen überm Kopf rumfliegen, als Questgeber in Azeroth rumstehen...

Ich spiele auf 3 absolut unterschiedlichen Systemen und habe auf keinem Probleme (ausser den gelegentlichen Verbindungsabbrüchen...anderes Thema).

Es gibt nur 3 Mögliche Reaktionen auf eure Probleme:
1.)Baut/Kauft/Richtet euch ein ordentliches System (ein).
2.)Friert euren Account ein und spielt was anderes.
3.)Erzählt dem Tech-Support eure Sorgen und hofft, dass man am anderen Ende der Leitung eine tolle Idee hat.


----------



## Zerleena (6. Dezember 2008)

hey, Firom. Jetzt mach mal die Leute net so an. Klar klingts nervig, weil viel so vom Imba-Rechner schwärmen, der sie zu angeblichen "Progamern" auszeichnen soll. Aber mal ehrlich: wenn Spiele super flüssig laufen, die z.T. wirklich hohe Systemanforderungen haben und dann startest du ein Spiel wie WoW, dass sich bis 3.0.2. fehlerlos spielen ließ (war ja schon immer ne Eigenart von Blizzard, Spiele zu entwickeln, die auf jeder Gurke laufen) und nichtmal sonstwas für Grafik braucht für die Comicgrafik soll mehr ruckeln als Far Cry oder so? 

Würde mich schon ärgern. Mit nem Core2Duo und 2 GB DDR2 sollte es ja auch auf meinem Rechner ohne Probleme laufen. Aber es ruckelt auch hier. Bisher war der einzigste FAll, dass es in jedem Fall ruckelte bei Command & Conquer: Generals. Da konnteste sonstwas für ne Bude auffahren, es hat immer geruckelt.


----------



## Avienne (6. Dezember 2008)

Das Phasing betrifft eher den Server, der Client dürfte eigentlich gar nicht mitbekommen, was in den anderen Phasen so alles los ist, weil es für die Darstellung und das Spiel vollkommen irrelevant ist.

Der wahrscheinlich größte Performance-Fresser im Spiel dürften wohl die neuen Schatten-Effekte sein. (Realistische) Schatten in 3D-Spielen sind eh schon ziemlich aufwendig, und nach dem was ich bisher so gehört habe scheint es wohl auch nicht gerade die allerbeste Implementation zu sein. Also schau einmal nach auf welcher Stufe bei dir die Schatten stehen und vergleiche einmal, ob es besser wird wenn du die ausschaltest.

Ein weiterer Punkt sind sicher auch die ganzen neuen Modelle und Zauber-Effekte, die sicher auch etwas mehr Leistung beanspruchen als früher, auch wenn das nicht allzu sehr ins Gewicht fallen dürfte.

Ich selbst kann mit meinem auch schon ein wenig betagten Athlon64 3000, 2Gig RAM und GF 6800 noch recht gut Spielen, auch wenn die Framerate in Hauptstädten mit vielen Spielern doch deutlich absinkt und 25er Raids nach 3.0 plötzlich nahezu unspielbar waren. (kA ob es in den neuen 25er-Instanzen besser ist, so weit bin ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@CaptainZer0:
Knapp daneben, mit Dual oder Single-Core hat das nichts zu tun. Man benötigt einen 64Bit-Prozessor _und_ ein 64Bit-Betriebssystem (was bei den meisten XP Installationen nicht der Fall sein dürfte) um mehr als 4GB Arbeitsspeicher zu adressieren, da 2^32 maximal rund 4 Mrd Adressen ergibt.


----------



## cazimir (6. Dezember 2008)

Intel Core2Duo E6300 (2x1,86GHz)
3GB DDR 800 Ram
GeForce 8600GT

Bei mir hats auch geruckelt wie verrückt. Also hab ich den Interface und WTF Ordner umbenannt(NICHT einfach nur die Addons deaktiviert) und zack: konnte ich heute mit 45fps Raiden und nebenbei alles noch mit Fraps aufnehmen. (1440x900 Fenstermodus, Medium Details.)

Also: Es sind zu 98% Addons und ein vollgemüllter WTF Ordner und zu 1% der Treiber.


----------



## Agrimor (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde es auch mal in erster Linie auf die Schatten schieben. 

Die Tage baue ich eine neue GraKa ein und berichte dann, wies es von den FPS her aussieht.

Vor WotLK: ca. 50-60 FPS (Nicht höher weil VSYNC aktiviert, weil es sonst manchmal Bildstörungen gab)
Mit WotLK: ca. 25-45 FPS (mit alter Graka GeForce 8800 GTS erste Version)
Neue Graka: (ATI 4780er) - kommt noch -
Details bzw. Schatten fast auf max.


----------



## Mendranis (6. Dezember 2008)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 - 2,66GHz
2GB Ram
2x GeForce 8800GTS

Habe alles auf Maximaleinstellung , ausser natürlich den Schatten , denn der frisst nicht nur unmengen Performance , sondern sieht auch noch blöd aus und ich habe eigentlich keine großen Probleme.
Eigentlich dauerhaft 50-60FPS , ausser wenn ich mit meinem Todesritter gegen "viele Mobs" Death and Decay nutze , denn dann ruckelt es schon ein wenig.
Mein Augenmerk liegt wohl derzeit nur darauf mein RAM-Speicher aufzustocken , dann müsste meine Kiste eigentlich Asstrein laufen.

Wie schon jemand sagte solltet ihr mal prüfen welche Addons ihr habt , denn viele davon fressen unmöglich viel Performance.
Vielleicht einfach mal alle Addons ausschalten und gucken ob das Problem weiterhin besteht.

MfG Vertarus


----------



## Klondike (6. Dezember 2008)

mhh...also ich weiss echt nicht was ihr macht

bei mir läuft wotlk sogar auf meinem zweit rechner  das ist nen athlon xp irgendwas mit 2gb ram
klar dass man da keine grafikpracht hat, vorallem die schatten fressen leistung

ich stell alles ganz runter, starte neu und dann pass ich die sichtweite nen bissel an, dann läuft es fluffig sogar mit questhelper ^^


----------



## Farodien (6. Dezember 2008)

Schmeisst einfach mal alle Addons runter dann läuft es auch wieder!!

@te ich Spiele phasenweise auf einen Rechner der nichtmal die Anforderungen deines ersten Rechners hat und WotlK läuft super mit 30-35 fps und das bei einer Onboardgrafik mit nur 128 MB, was echt sauschlecht ist......aber die Merkel ist Stolz auf dich und auf Blizz ihr kurbelt die Wirtschaft an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinEateR-SER (6. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir läuft alles auf maximal naja hab ja auchn bissl mehr^^     aber hast du evtl scho ma versucht alle treiber  insbesondere den grakatreiber zu aktuallisieren ?


----------



## Kronia86 (6. Dezember 2008)

Kann es vvl auch an den ganzen Addons liegen? Da es bei mir auch der fall ist das es seit dem patch nicht mehr flüssig läuft (5-15fps). Habe mir extra nen neuen Pc zusammen gestellt wo der zeit entsprechend ist. Dies behob das Problem jedoch nicht. Erst wo ich mal alle Addons ausgeschaltet habe lief es auf max. einstellungen mit 60 fps. Sobald  ich aber mehr und mehr Addons zu geschaltet habe wurden die Fps immer niedriger.


----------



## Falathrim (6. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=WoW+ruckelt

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=WoW+ruckelt

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=WoW+ruckelt

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=WoW+ruckelt

Nur ein paar Beispiele für entsprechende Threads...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt ganz und gar nicht verstehen - ich spiele den Lichking auch auf meinem betagten Rechner:

Pentium 4  3 GHZ (Prescott)
2 Gigabyte Ram
Geforce 7600 GT

auf 1280*1024 alles hoch  AUSSER: Sichtweite und Schatten; beides auf niedrigst - und das Spiel sieht mit diesen Einstellungen recht gut aus und läuft mit ca 20- 30 FPS - auch mal 40- 50 .. dann mal wieder nur 15 ... aber es bleibt nahezu immer spielbar ...

Und dann posten hier Leute mit viel dickeren Maschinen, dass es bei Ihnen nicht läuft - ich vermute Schatten voll aufgedreht ...


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2008)

CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> Ich würde meinen Arbeitsspeicher mit diesen Prozessor nicht aufrüstung, weil ich gehört habe du brauchst einen Dual Core, um mehr Arbeitsspeicher ausnutzen zu können. Also wäre es nur Vergeudung, falls sich damit nichts ändern würde.



Vergiss den Schwachsinn bitte ganz schnell wieder und laß dir nichts von Leuten erzählen, die von Computer soviel Ahnung haben, wie eine Kuh vom Klavierspielen.


----------



## Deadlift (6. Dezember 2008)

zu 40% die Addons zu 60% die neue Engine...
Bei mir kann ichs sogar schön eingrenzen, in Innenarealen liege ich bei 50-60 FPS, sobald ein Boss nen Skill castet ziehts mich auf 3 FPS runter.

Draußen flitz ich generell nur mit 17 FPS rum, da wackelt dann aber auch nix mehr.

Was hab ich getan ums zu testen: Alle Addons aus und mit Standard UI gespielt, konstante 30 FPS draußen und 50 innen.
Sichtweite spielt nur bedingt eine Rolle eher sinds die Gegner, bei Elementals mit durchsichtigen "Füßen" in Storms Peak auf der Eis Oberfläche -> 10 FPS

Sogar in BC Gebieten die keinem Phasing unterliegen ist meine Performance im Keller, auch mit Standard UI.

Daher wie auch bereits einer sagte:
Auf Addon Updates warten, auf Blizzard warten, dann wirds auch wieder auf normalen PCs/Laptops laufen.

Denn das ist schließlich das Ziel: JEDER soll spielen können wo und wann er will.

P.S.
auch der Tip mit WTF/Interface plattmachen kann helfen.
Lieber einmal plattmachen und sich dann wieder Stück für Stück aufbauen, als alten Mist zu behalten und einfach zu verändern.

Verlasst euch beim deinstallieren nicht auf Curse Client und ähnliches.


----------



## Numara (6. Dezember 2008)

AddOns hab ich keine drin, hatte garkeinen Bock mehr die überhaupt noch zu installieren. 
Aber wenn ihr sagt es läuft sogar auf einer 7600GT dann geb ich, verdammt nochmal, WoW halt noch ne Chance.
Ist so, wenn man keinen Plan von der Hardware hat, ist man PC-mäßig verratzt und verkauft.

Trzdem danke, hier bekommt man wenigstens vernünftige Antworten


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2008)

_Dafür ist´s ja auch ein PC-Technikforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Threads macht man nicht im WoW-Forum auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Eingabeverzögerung hast du aber ausgestellt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das hast du aber noch nicht versucht oder hab ich es nur überlesen? Ist aktuell DER Performacekiller schlechthin und bringt meiner rein subjektiven Ansicht nach NICHTS. Einfach mal deaktivieren und nochmal testen.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Ist ganz offensichtlich ein Problem mit neueren Grafikkarten
Spiel mit E4500, 7600GS und 2GB RAM flüssig auf 1280x1024 in mittelhohen Details...Sichtweite maximal...30-70fps (Shat und Dalaran sowie Raids allerdings noch nicht probiert)


----------



## Azuriel (8. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist ganz offensichtlich ein Problem mit neueren Grafikkarten
> Spiel mit E4500, 7600GS und 2GB RAM flüssig auf 1280x1024 in mittelhohen Details...Sichtweite maximal...30-70fps (Shat und Dalaran sowie Raids allerdings noch nicht probiert)


aha .. na dann wissen wir ja alle woran es liegt, vor allem weil es so schön logisch ist *kopf trifft tischplatte*

macht doch einfach mal den test und geht irgendwo in ein startgebiet und macht alle addons aus. geht nach goldshire oder darnassus, weis der fuchs wohin. dann werdet ihr merken, dass wow wieder flüssig läuft (natürlich schatten und eingabeverzögerungsquark aus machen). der grund sind die neuen effekte (schatten) und die höher aufgelösten texturen (z.b. an den rüstungsteilen -> viele spieler, viele verschiedene texturen -> vram voll -> ram füllt sich -> ram voll -> windows muss auf hdd auslagern -> RUCKELN)

also einfach mal nach goldshire reiten, nackig machen und mit 60fps (vsync an) rumrennen

hf gl


----------



## Xairon (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele kein WOW mehr aber wenn ich zurück Blicke auf meinen P3 mit ner Geforce 2 MX, dann denke ich mir ab und an einfach...was machen die falsch? Zum Release von WOW am TAG 1 habe ich mit dem Rechner gespielt und es ging "gut" und nun kuck ich auf Leute die viel viel dickere PC's haben und einfach nur abkacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja wenn ich Sachen lese wie "man brauch nen dualcore um 4 GB zu unterstützen" dann wunder ich mich über garnix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnersuppe (8. Dezember 2008)

Spiele derzeit noch mit nem

AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (2,1 Ghz)
1,5 GB Ram
Ati Radeon X1600pro mit 512mb
Win XP Home Sp3
1280*1024

auf mittleren, bzw hohen Details habe immer um die 30-40 Fps.

Nur in Dalaran nicht, aber das ist ja bekanntlich nicht der Nabel der Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (9. Dezember 2008)

Macht mal eure Addons einfach mal aus. Hab es gerade bei meinem Verkaufchar gemacht nur Auctioneer und Fu_Perfonmanc ist noch an.
Vorher in SW zwischen Briefkasten und AH abin ich nicht auf mehr als 60fps gekommen eher 30-40 fops jetzt renne ich mit bis zu 120 rum und es geht nicht unter 60fps

Hatte an:
X-Pearl
Dominos
Cartographer
DBM
Quartz
RatingBuster
Recount
BamMod
QuestHelper
Arkinventory
Atlas


----------



## Natsumee (9. Dezember 2008)

so ich möchte auch schnell weinen und zwar:

Seit dem patch 3.0...  wen ich mit meinem priester sterbe und in Geistform gehe habe ich bis zu 4 sek standbild und wen ich dann nochmal sterbe wieder bis zu 4 sek standbild

kennt wer das problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (9. Dezember 2008)

So ich hab mal eben etwas getestet über den WoW internen Benchmark (/timetest) bin ich immer wieder von Dalaren nach Sternenruh geflogen.
Alle Addons aus Max 136fps Min 5 Durchschnitt 60
Alle Addons an  Max 110fps Min 3 Durchschnitt 43
Xperl aus          Max 113fps Min 5 Durchschnitt 44
Questhelper aus Max 125fps Min 1,1? Durchschnitt 59

weiter hab ich nicht mehr gemacht aber so wie es aussieht frisst der QuestHelper ca 15 FPS!!!!
Kann mir vorstellen dass mit jedem weiterem Addon die Max Zahl weiter auf die 135 Steigen wird.


----------

